# The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Schauspieler Henry Cavill zieht Parallelen zu Geralt von Riva



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Schauspieler Henry Cavill zieht Parallelen zu Geralt von Riva*

						Im Interview mit dem Magazin Polygon erzählt The-Witcher-Darsteller Henry Cavill, dass er durchaus Gemeinsamkeiten mit der von ihm gespielten Hauptfigur Geralt von Riva sieht. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie auf Netflix: Schauspieler Henry Cavill zieht Parallelen zu Geralt von Riva*


----------

